

Ask HN: Beautiful GUI vs. Total control? - rogermugs

Yea you're mostly all developers of some sort - so are you all Total Control linux types? Are there any of you out there that really long for beautiful GUI over Absolute Power?
======
niyazpk
For me (and AFAIK for many people here), it is not about either.

We want to get the work done, and run the businesses. We want to solve
people's problems. We are prefer tools that helps us solve these problems in
the easiest and most efficient way.

If an application/OS/tool has a user friendly and intuitive interface, great!
If it gives more power to the developer, great!

But in the end, neither of these factors make us go blind and make us hide
behind the tools rather than getting the work done in the best possible way,
with or without using any given tool.

------
kilian
If you think linux equals total control, try Gnome :) (not a jab, I love gnome
particularly because it doesn't have the settings-everywhere model)

My gut instinct says "beautiful GUI", but that comes with the big IF it
satisfies all I want to do with it.

------
dawson
I'm more of a "Beautiful GUI" type of guy

